# Looking for good all-mtn skis



## tm07 (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey again.  I'm in need of a new pair of skis, and I think for the first time I actually know what I want.  I just don't know what models to look out for.

I'm 5'8" and 130 lbs (yeah I'm skinny, but running cross country and long-distance track will do that for you).

I'm looking for a ski that's good for all-mountain and carving, but at the same time I can use to some extent at the park.  I don't want a pair of normal twin-tips, because they're usually useless outside the park and can't carve or do glades or anything.  I believe the Line Assassin is designed like this--has a raised tail for riding fakie, but at the same time is designed to carve.  At any rate, I'm looking for something like that.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 9, 2005)

i can not comment on the park aspect as i know little about such skis; however, you'll be hard pressed to find a ski that does two different aspects of skiing very well.  generally, you have a lot of trade off.  if you are looking for a ski that carves like a champ, goes into the woods, and hits the park on the side, i think you'll be hard pressed to find an all in one ski that does all of those things well.  i rode a twin tip park styled ski once and was amazed how poorly it carved on the groomers.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 9, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i rode a twin tip park styled ski once and was amazed how poorly it carved on the groomers.



i have a pair of line twelve sixty's, and the carving is very good, at alta just to see how good the carving was compared to 4 stars, i took them down the same exact run, i amazing how little the diffence was.  I also think it is very good mogul ski, and also good in tight glades.  but IMO it is pretty bad in deep crud and powder. dimensions 104-76-95 
website: http://www.lineskis.com/products/freestyle_twelvesixty.php?navid=2

ln im also the same weight as you so that shouldnt be a problem...
On the park part of it, it supposed to be good, but im not a park skier so i dunno(but i still have fun tryin to ski backwards  and doin 180s)

http://www.tramdock.com/tramdock/LIN0024/Line-Twelve-Sixty-Alpine-Ski.html

$210 and they have your size(164)


----------



## Rustyfan (Aug 10, 2005)

*All mountain ski*

You might want to give the Salomon Scrambler a try.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 10, 2005)

check out the Line FX-7.3 Ti.
they also make the Line 7.3 carbon(Much softer).
you can find them on e-bay.
I have a pair @175cm. and a TR of 17m.
Line skis are better suited 4 lighter skiers like your self.
The 7.3Ti. skis well in the fresh/soft snow.
In the bumps it is a blast.(soft tail).
With me being 6'1" @200 lbs on the hard stuff i do tend to "Push" the ski, but using a 3deg side and a 1deg base bevel they hold ok. again with your weight that will not become an issue.
One more thing if you pick up a pair of Line skis, get them tuned!
For some reason Lines factory tune is less than good.


----------



## tm07 (Aug 11, 2005)

So I ultimately decided to go more of a carving direction as opposed to the park direction.  It looks like I'm either going to get the Salomon Streetracer 10 or the Line Assassin MTX.  Any thoughts?  I'm not too good at this "ski shopping" stuff, really.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2005)

Demo the skis that you're considering before you buy anything, you won't know whats best for you until you try them yourself...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 12, 2005)

Just bought a set of Head i.M-75 Monsters (163 cm) at the Ski Haus tent sale for $500, complete with Tyrolia Railflex 2 bindings. Not a bad deal. All of the reps, when asked what was like the Volkl 7-24 (they don't carry Volkls)immediatly said the Monster, and they all own a pair. Said they were similar to the Atomic SX-10, except better at everything (except edge-to-edge speed, but not enough to care). Pretty happy with the price (I had my brother checking prices on line to compare), and now I even more can't wait for the season to start.

Is it snowing yet?


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 12, 2005)

definitely a good price for what you got.  though i did not find head's to be as energetic as the 724 pro.  just my experience though, both skis are marketed and designed for a similar use.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 13, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> definitely a good price for what you got.  though i did not find head's to be as energetic as the 724 pro.  just my experience though, both skis are marketed and designed for a similar use.


The "Chip" in the I-75 makes the ski feel damp.
The effect of a damp ski will make a ski feel as if it is slow edege to edege...but in realalty it is not.
It just smoothes the ride out, where other skis may feel liveler and feel quicker edege to edege the ski may chatter and bounce around.(but not all skis will do this).
going back to the chip. 
i run the head sl chip and the world cup SL with out the chip. I must admit the sl chip is much smoother but feels slower edege to edege( I use the Chip 4 training and free carving, but when it comes to race day the world cups come out).

Oh, yeah the street racer is so so  at best, but like any salomon they eare realy easy to ski. I have found thet most of the salomons(except thier race skis) fall off at speed and tend to wash out.
Jmo
Paul Elliott


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 13, 2005)

volkl 724 pro was also a very damp ski.  actually, both were fairly similar in the dampness department, iirc.  felt the volkl more responsive, but again, we all have different bodies and styles and preferences.  that is the beauty of having a few different brands to choose from all offering up similar skis that have some individual characteristics that folks tend to prefer one over the other.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 5, 2005)

*Hit any Demo Days....*

Ditto all the previous skis mentioned!!   I too a look at some of the new Volkls and Nordicas Saturday... 8)..you should try to demo a few of them...particularly to see how their 78mm waisted skis rolls edge-to-edge for ya'...have been reported to be fairly quick..?  I have to feel this to believe it...but maybe so.    The Salomons foam core has been surrounded by lively metal(s), so they're not your softy_Sollies of the past...especially for your lighter weight!

$.02.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 5, 2005)

I like the chip on my IM75's.  Gives a nice ride.


----------



## Brettski (Sep 12, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i rode a twin tip park styled ski once and was amazed how poorly it carved on the groomers.



Go demo a pair of Rockets this season...


----------



## awf170 (Sep 12, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think the PR's are horrible at carving... I Like the skis but i still think they cant carve at all. Feels like i have to put a ton of effort in to carve them, but they werent made for carving so, and i wont use them for carving so it doesnt bother me


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 12, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no thanks!  volkl is my groomer ski of choice.  haven't been on anything that has out performed a volkl on a groomed slope yet.  especially a powder board like the PR's.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 13, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> Brettski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Word Steve; Volkl's rule on ice and hardpack...nothing better.


----------

